# Is Under Armour worth it ???



## valiant (Dec 25, 2008)

Is Under Armour cold gear worth the $$$. If not, what is the best under garmets you have used???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 25, 2008)

yes its worth every dime.  

by itself, its not worth a dime, however as a layered under garment it is far and away the best gear I have ever put on.  

the cold gear 3.0 base layers work great, but will take a lil getting used to since they are compression fit.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 25, 2008)

I think there are other layer systems that are less expensive and work better.  Check out Mossy Oak Apparel Scent Stop layering systems.  

They are treated with an anti microbial and the seams are tailored for the best fit.
UA is treated with silver thread to kill oders.

Check out the scent stop.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 25, 2008)

how bout for big bellies jim?


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 25, 2008)

I love my under armour.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 25, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> how bout for big bellies jim?



buy larger young man buy larger!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Dec 25, 2008)

* Academy sells something like it. Way cheaper! Works Great early with hot weather! In the cold it works great as a base layer with polypro over it.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 25, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I think there are other layer systems that are less expensive and work better.  Check out Mossy Oak Apparel Scent Stop layering systems.
> 
> They are treated with an anti microbial and the seams are tailored for the best fit.
> UA is treated with silver thread to kill oders.
> ...





Yeah love that Ballistic scent stop base layer by MO, great stuff, as good or better than UA @ half the price. The Ballistic is like the heat gear or Visa endurance, wear it as my first layer no matter what the temp, hot or cold.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 25, 2008)

Where are the best places to get this stuff?  I looked in Dick's but didn't see it...


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bass Pro sells something called visa enduraskin! Oneil williams endorses it! it works quite well. They also have under armour stuff!


----------



## Farm (Dec 25, 2008)

Tried the knockoffs a couple years and finally broke down and spent the dollars.  It is well worth it, my kids wear it as well in the stand and absolutely love it.  I've even broke down and wear the heat gear as well its great and my wife wears the all season wear to the gym and out an about.  Yes it is definately pricey but it wears very well and lasts.  My heatgear t shirts are going on 2 years with no fading, shrinking etc.  I'm very tight and hate spending the dollars for no reason but this stuff is well worth it.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 25, 2008)

You just gotta try it.
Best stuff I've seen working in, hunting in, sleeping in or even bathing in (camping).
Hot and cold weather, does great on both ends of the spectrum!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 25, 2008)

No BassPro within 1.5 hours of our house...Anyone else carry any of this stuff?


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 25, 2008)

irishleprechaun said:


> No BassPro within 1.5 hours of our house...Anyone else carry any of this stuff?



Dicks sporting goods carries it. and i believe bargain barn has it as well.

a year ago i would have laughed and said i would not waste my money. always told my wife i would not waste my money on it, it was too expensive.

well she took that as i wish i could afford it and bought me some cold gear top and bottom for christmas last year.

well i can say now.... YES! it is worth every penny and the best underlayer i have ever worn for cold weather, and it is very well made.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 26, 2008)

Farm said:


> Tried the knockoffs a couple years and finally broke down and spent the dollars.  It is well worth it, my kids wear it as well in the stand and absolutely love it.  I've even broke down and wear the heat gear as well its great and my wife wears the all season wear to the gym and out an about.  Yes it is definately pricey but it wears very well and lasts.  My heatgear t shirts are going on 2 years with no fading, shrinking etc.  I'm very tight and hate spending the dollars for no reason but this stuff is well worth it.





fishtail said:


> You just gotta try it.
> Best stuff I've seen working in, hunting in, sleeping in or even bathing in (camping).
> Hot and cold weather, does great on both ends of the spectrum!!



yep and yep.

I do not wear the heat gear bottoms, but do wear the loose fit shirts for the gym or for bow hunting.  but the cold gear is GREAT, no questions asked.


irishleprechaun said:


> No BassPro within 1.5 hours of our house...Anyone else carry any of this stuff?



bargain barn probably has some.  dicks does for sure.

however when buying it look for deals and discounts and shop in the non hunting areas.  it dont have to match and it dont have to be camo.

my bottoms are a brownish gold color and my mock turtleneck is black...oops fashion problem


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 26, 2008)

also, this linked thread kinda goes along with this.  this year we have finally perfected a cold weather system that works down to mid teens (tested) with winds in the mid-upper 20's (tested) and is not bulky in the least.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276651


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes it's worth it.  Watch Cabela's they discount it from time to time.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 26, 2008)

*A Cold Hunter. . .*

and his money are soon separated.


----------



## Huntr (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 27, 2008)

that stuff is great i like it allot better than long under wear also wear the heat gear during football that works great to.  its worth every dime


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 28, 2008)

1oo % worth every penny!!


----------



## jp328 (Dec 28, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> I love my under armour.




X2 agreed


----------



## Brad (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are lucky enough to live near an outlet mall they may have an under armour outlet store, they have one in Florida and their stuff is at a huge discount.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 30, 2008)

Brad said:


> If you are lucky enough to live near an outlet mall they may have an under armour outlet store, they have one in Florida and their stuff is at a huge discount.



hevent been yet, but there is one in dawsonville GA as well


----------



## sgtstinky (Jan 1, 2009)

No!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Yep*

Absolutely. I have tested it in -10 degrees in North Dakota. Using it as a base layer helps. I hunted up there with and without the UA and can say without a doubt the UA kept me drier and warmer.


----------



## Coon23 (Jan 4, 2009)

Try Ebay found some good deals on there!


----------



## fishtail (Jan 8, 2009)

Wife had a hysterectomy last month, she wanted to know what to about sweating in the middle of the night.
I let her use mine, the next day we were shopping for her some. 
The camo wasen't her favorite color.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 8, 2009)

go to www.midwayusa.com they had some on clearnance yesterday.


----------



## JohnnyReb22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nike makes almost the same thing for a cheaper price, not much but still cheaper.  You can find it at any sports store.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 8, 2009)

compression layer ColdGear is awesome.  I bought some one day bc I had a gift card at BPS and couldnt find anything to spend it on.  I had a pheasant hunt in SD planned and knew the weather was going to rough.  It was (20 degrees, sleet and snow, 35+ mph winds) but I wore that UA ColdGear top and a North Face Windwall fleece and I actually got a little warm.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 8, 2009)

Read the material ingredients, certain manufacturers have the same blend yet a wide price difference.
Wally World carries the same composition. Just read.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jan 9, 2009)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I think there are other layer systems that are less expensive and work better.  Check out Mossy Oak Apparel Scent Stop layering systems.
> 
> They are treated with an anti microbial and the seams are tailored for the best fit.
> UA is treated with silver thread to kill oders.
> ...



I agree with Sheldon. 

I'm not a big fan of Under Armour.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love under armour when I am wearing my ballistic vest at work, heat gear, but for layers I just stick to the long johns. Most winters here they aren't even used just a good bug suit.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 16, 2009)

It works nice but it is pricey


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 16, 2009)

I have used the heat gear, loose gear, fishing shirts and now cold gear. It is all top notch and works great.


----------



## Tenkiller (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to say no, but i stand corrected. Top notch and is well worth the extra money.


----------



## bross07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Worth every penny! I have tried other stuff and there is no comparison. Get you some!!!


----------



## whitworth (Jan 22, 2009)

*Probably a lot like*

the expensive Michael Jordan basketball sneakers.


----------

